# [udev VS device-mapper] mise à jour

## gluglu

Bonsoir les amis ! 

Je rencontre un problème pour mettre ma gentoo à jour à cause de udev et device-mapper

regardez moii ça :

```

alculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-146-r1  USE="devfs-compat -extras (-selinux)" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)

```

j'ai essayé plusieurs farfelades en faisant des "emerge & unemerge" mais rien y fait.

une idée ?

----------

## Tom_

Normalement si tu déinstalles sys-fs/device-mapper, ca devrait rouler!

----------

## gluglu

j'ai cru comprendre que device-mapper était maintenant dans lvm2 c'est ça ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Exact 

 *Quote:*   

> equery belongs `which dmsetup`
> 
>  * Searching for /sbin/dmsetup ... 
> 
> sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r2 (/sbin/dmsetup)

 

----------

## Temet

Fais gaffe à ne pas avoir un noyal trop vieux sinon tu vas te retrouver comme moi, avec un PC qui ne boot plus!

Après, c'est chroot et mise à jour du noyau  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Fais gaffe à ne pas avoir un noyal trop vieux sinon tu vas te retrouver comme moi, avec un PC qui ne boot plus!
> 
> Après, c'est chroot et mise à jour du noyau 

 

/me tout pareil !   :Laughing:   Je te suis à la trace apparemment   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Et c'est avec joie que hier j'ai constaté qu'une opensuse était toujours installée sur mon autre disque dur, et même qu'il y a une entrée dans grub!

J'ai même pas eu besoin de live CD  :Laughing: 

----------

